

Tunes.io - simple, awesome daily playlist of new indie tracks - jamesgagan
http://www.tunes.io/?ref=hn

======
batiudrami
Not necessarily 'indie' music (by label independence or genre), but the songs
I know on it are fairly good, so I assume the rest are too.

At least it isn't 95% trash like Hype Machine.

~~~
jamesgagan
thanks!

i purposefully keep the playlists small and vet each track to keep the quality
high. this is the listening experience i want for myself.

hype machine is more of a firehose which makes it a bit harder to find the
gems.

~~~
batiudrami
That seems like a lot of work for you - finding twenty tracks each day good
enough to put on a playlist. I could probably do it comfortably once a week,
but every day would be a struggle.

I would maybe consider a .fm TLD? For some reason I naturally associate .fm
with music and .io with more tech/HN-oriented stuff.

------
Xcelerate
Seeing "tunes.io" reminds me -- I'll share something cool with you all. I was
using the .io domain name search tool that I made
(<http://iodomains.nickmcnutt.com>) and I noticed that songs.io has not been
taken yet! Can you believe it?

We'll see how long it takes for someone to grab it now ;)

EDIT: Holy cow that was fast! Less than 4 minutes!

~~~
jamesgagan
woot! guess i have a name for next weekends project now ;)

~~~
Xcelerate
You got it? Good luck with it!

(I've noticed domain-squatters are starting to grab the good .io names so I
figured someone on HN would do something more productive with it!)

~~~
highace
.io domains are currently pretty useless because Google webmaster tools won't
let you target a global audience. So no one apart from those who live in the
Indian Ocean states will find you via Google, which is a bit of a
disadvantage.

------
medell
The Tallest Man on Earth & Cat Power! Like it already :)

------
beatpanda
Dooooooooope. On Android the songs keep playing if the browser isn't active -
how'd you do that?

------
fascinated
On what basis is something "awesome"?

Are the tracks handpicked? If not, what is the overall method?

Why is there no attribution if the tracks are clearly from websites that have
recommended the music?

~~~
jamesgagan
this isn't the hype machine - its just a very simple way to enjoy some new
music with no bells and whistles or distractions.

~~~
mattdennewitz
one important part of discovering new music is discovering new trusted
sources. that'll build trust between you app and your users, and i'm sure the
folks whose keen insights you're scraping would appreciate it.

~~~
jamesgagan
fumar suggested guest playlists - it might be a good way to get
bloggers/tastemakers to participate while keeping it simple.

~~~
fumar
Yeah, I love music and the whole art behind finding new music and enjoying
something unique. I like when artists release their "influential
tracks/songs." It gives me some new ground to explore.

I will use this Royksopp as an example. I liked "Melody AM", their first
album. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melody_A.M>. It was chill and
atmospheric. When they released "Back to Mine," a compilation of their
favorite tracks. I understood "Melody AM" much better.
[http://www.discogs.com/R%C3%B6yksopp-Back-To-
Mine/master/294...](http://www.discogs.com/R%C3%B6yksopp-Back-To-
Mine/master/294901)

------
qwerty007
Why is there 'Blur - Song 2'?
<http://www.freewebs.com/ste_thompson/Blur%20-%20Song%202.mp3>

~~~
jamesgagan
still tweaking the web crawl a bit - the occasional older song shows up now
and then.

~~~
fumar
Would it be crazy if you had guest days? Perhaps a prominent person would
curate a playlist. It would be a cool way to drive traffic.

~~~
devbug
Base it off listening habits?

------
donebizkit
Today's playlist was great. I'll be checking this a lot.

~~~
donebizkit
I've listened to all 4 lists and the quality is good. Can you speak a bit
about the algorithm behind this? I noticed that even though the tracks are
different and clearly from different artists they still fall under a new-age-y
genre. Is that the nature of the source, algorithm, or personal preference?

------
justanotheratom
Stupid question - How do I pause it?

~~~
jamesgagan
just click on the song that's playing. i plan to add keyboard controls at some
point.

------
jamesgagan
this was a weekend project - trying to keep it simple but any feedback is
appreciated.

~~~
pserwylo
Good work mate. Nice and simple.

One suggestion is to make it easier to look up the artists/songs that you
enjoy. I find it hard to select the text of the artist/song because the anchor
tag fills the entire width of the screen. Perhaps a nice way to approach it
might be a "Info" link somewhere, maybe just when the song is playing, which
just sends the query to Google or something.

Later on, you could hook it up to some other sort of service which provides
better info.

Keep up the good work.

~~~
jamesgagan
just might do it - thanks for the suggestion!

------
chrischen
Have you ever used a playlist sharing site like 8tracks or songza.com?

~~~
jamesgagan
i used to run a site called skreemr.com, and our API helped power sites like
songza (long before it was a hit ios app), playlist.com and even short-lived
Y-combinator graduate mixwit.com

------
dbalatero
Could I submit my band's tracks to you via email or something?

~~~
jamesgagan
if they are actually good, shoot me an email at info at everlook dot ca

------
chetan51
A download button on each song would be awesome!

------
tkahn6
See also: <http://console.fm> if you're into EDM.

~~~
alexkiwi
Thanks :)

